# Transponder question.



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Do the old style amb transponders work at ALL local HARC sponsored tracks around here? Trying to determine if I need to buy the new style.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

By "Old style" if you mean this...then yes, it will.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Any Amb will work.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Also, the MRT's will work too. The cloned versions.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

If the tracks have the newest decoder it will not count clones correctly! just so you know.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> If the tracks have the newest decoder it will not count clones correctly! just so you know.


Oh wow..I did not know that


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I have two used AMB's at the moment if you need some.......$75 each.....no cuts/splices in the wires, and the ears are trimmed nicely so it'll stick down well or stuff in a receiver box.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

good ole amb/my laps making sure they have the market cornered, if you look back at when they released the new decoder thats when the tp went up to 99.99 before that they were 69.99!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Last time at Mikes, they picked up but, it was more difficult. I had to make sure it was as low as possible on the chassis. 

I may just pick up a new one eventually, but not in a rush to...lol.


Kind of sucks though, incase you wanted to clone your own PT so you only have to remember one number. lol.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I have two used AMB's at the moment if you need some.......$75 each.....no cuts/splices in the wires, and the ears are trimmed nicely so it'll stick down well or stuff in a receiver box.


do you still have one right now?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes sir! You can find a picture in the classified section. Price has been lowered to $65.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=345475


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> Last time at Mikes, they picked up but, it was more difficult. I had to make sure it was as low as possible on the chassis.


That wasn't a PT issue, because my and other folk's AMB's weren't picking up either. I think they fixed that long ago. If they've gone to the new decoder, it will be interesting to see what happens with the clones.


----------

